# Let's See Your Gig + Free Welding



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Got something besides a walmart B&M Gig? Let's see it!

What makes a perfect flounder gig in your opinion?

Also, if you have a design in mind that needs welding, I will WELD IT FOR FREE, I also have grinders, saws, etc. I'll help you build it FOR FREE


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

That's what I use with a bamboo pole. In my opinion, any sharp gig will do just fine as long as you stick em good. 

deadeye


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I







have just one the one on the right was a prelim design that eventually went kaput. I have posted the pictures on here before and have been termed "King Neptune"which i thought was hilarious. I have the gig attached to a 13 foot old pole vualting pole. it works great and is very strong and light. I have another in the works and could use some tack welding done so I may take you up on your offer, I would like the tacks in stainless so I do not know if you can do stainless or not. But I like the sizeof the gig it is 6" across so I can use it to guesstinmatea fishessize if need be.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *bwendel07 (12/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can weld stainless no problem! King neptune , thats funny. When i saw it I thought "thats one ugly gig, but a very creative ugly gig " LOL. That is some serious gig power wow. Is there any kind of legal crap I should know about "gig size" before embarking on the search for the perfect gig?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bwendel07 (12/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very creative and cool looking, and not to be a negative nancy here.... but why would you want to poke 6 holes in your fish? Seems like a little overkill...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

You should name that gig the DEVESTATOR!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Is there any kind of legal crap I should know about "gig size" before embarking on the search for the perfect gig?






Nope.....Never seen anything about that. There are so many Factory style already by B&M manufacture.



I like the "King Neptune" I think it would help stabilize the fish better when you go to lift them.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> Very creative and cool looking, and not to be a negative nancy here.... but why would you want to poke 6 holes in your fish? Seems like a little overkill...




I was thinking about that, but honestly its not going to matter if you are hitting them in/near the head. At most one more hole in the meat, because the other hole will be in his head. Might stun / kill them quicker


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I like using all-thread. I haven't lost a single fish yet on this. I can't even shake them off...I've tried.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

This is how I want the flounder to feel when I stick'em!:moon










Oh, and I like that allthread design. I want one of those...


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Linkovich (12/18/2009)*I like using all-thread. I haven't lost a single fish yet on this. I can't even shake them off...I've tried.




Thats pretty sweet!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

All thread is the way to go for sure! They dont come off! You can pull them straight up off the bottom with it ans still not lose a fish


----------



## Chill-N-Grill (Nov 10, 2009)

> *choppedliver (12/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Linkovich (12/18/2009)*I like using all-thread. I haven't lost a single fish yet on this. I can't even shake them off...I've tried.
> ...






Can Someone build me one of these?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Chill-N-Grill (12/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (12/18/2009)*
> ...




Yes, I am working on an all stainless steel version as we speak... Ordering the metals monday if I cannot find them locally


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it 1/4in threadall?



If so I'm guessing you'd need a piece of 3/4in stock of the alum.



A doweling jig for a drilling jig would work well.



http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=41345


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Linkovich (12/18/2009)*I like using all-thread. I haven't lost a single fish yet on this. I can't even shake them off...I've tried.


these are what our gigs look like. ours have 4 though. by far the best gig i have ever used.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *X-Shark (12/19/2009)*Is it 1/4in threadall?
> 
> If so I'm guessing you'd need a piece of 3/4in stock of the alum.
> 
> ...


Honestly I can remember for sure, it's been a couple years since I made that one. 

If my memory serves me correctly, I think I went with 3/8" all thread. I looked at the 1/4" but it had a little too much flex for my liking, even in the short length of the gig prong. 

As far as the flat stock, I can't remeber if it was 3/4" or 5/8". I would just go check but I'm at work and it is at home.

I know I should probably remember all the materials but I threw this together last minute a couple years ago and and jsut went with what materials I could find. Luckily it's worked out great. I've stuck countless fish and haven't even had to sharpen it!


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

Ive got tw







o gigs I built out of all thread never lost a fish and Im selling them 25.00 each nothing fancy but they work the pole is 10ft long just pm me


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I finally found a place that specializes in stainless steel and also carries flat stock, round stock, and threaded stock in low carbon 316... Whew the price is spiffy though, luckily there isnt a whole lot of metal in a gig, but still way more than I expected... Material cost, + labor won't be anything like a $7 crap steel B&M. 

What would agig that will never wear out, never rust, never bend,neverneed replacing, never have a shakeoff beworth ?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I will start the bidding at.................... $75 dollars? And I am cheap, so I am sure others would pay more.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you talking just the gig or the gig and pole?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Was talking about just gig head since most people have their own pole preferences ( diameter, material, length )


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a stainless allthread gig and a stainless lag bolt gig. i prefer the lag bolt over the all thread. i have seen a fish at the last second and never slowed down and stuck and pulled it right up and never lost one. sorry dont have any pics on my computer and just got offshore this morning.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *choppedliver (12/23/2009)*Was talking about just gig head since most people have their own pole preferences ( diameter, material, length )


I'll be honest that I have no idea as to the cost to make one but 75 dollars seems pretty expensive to me for a flounder gig for the average joe.......but like I said I have no idea what it costs to make one.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Most gigs mass produced are crap. They are cheap and replaceable when they wear out. They generally have one barb holding the fish on. I have one. They are typically made of plain old steel which will rust just sitting in your garage, because of moisture in the air. 



The most common stainless steel, alloy 304 will rust as well when exposed to saltwater. 



Really, all stainless steels can rust if exposed to drastic enough conditions, but 316 alloy is generally considered "Marine Grade" which means it's highly resistant to corrosion from salt water. 316 is also used in jewelry like belly button rings, tongue rings, etc, for the same reasons... highly resistant to corrosion from skin,oils, sweat, saliva, etc.



The problem with 316 though, is that it is relatively expensive. 



But a 316 alloy gig will probably be the last gig you ever buy if made correctly


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

That all thread jig looks good....I may have to make one or two....as I have the stainless all thread laying around to do so.I may have to try the lag screw too...these can be used for sheep head too can't they?

To me it looks like 5/8 aluminum plate as the 3/8 all thread uses a 9/16 wrench on the nut and the picture showes the nut just in side flush of the plate....all though I could be wrong....sometimes the lock nut used might be alittle bigger:doh....


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a buddy who hasa gigmade from stainless lag bolts. It isn't pretty but it damn sure works. The first 1"-1.5" of each bolt is ground down to a smooth point for penetration, then come the lag bolt threads. Sometimes its hard to get the gig out while standing one the fish!

Not sure what grade my stainless all thread is...just whatever came from home depot. But it's been through two tough seasons with just a rinse after each trip and it doesnt even have the first spot of rust or oxidation.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Not sure what grade my stainless all thread is...just whatever came from home depot.




I bet it is 18-8 which is close to 304 stainless.





> What is the difference between 18/8 and 18/10 stainless steel?
> 
> 
> 
> Answer: The first number is the amount of chromium that is contained in the stainless, i.e., 18 is 18% chromium. The second number is the amount of nickel, i.e., 8 stands for 8% nickel. So 18/8 means that this stainless steel contains 18% chromium and 8% nickel. 18/10 is 18% chromium and 10% nickel. The higher the numbers the more corrosion resistant the material. 18/0 is a misleading designation. Both 18/8 and 18/10 contain nickel and are part of the grade family "300 series" stainless. 18/0 means that there is 18% chromium but zero nickel. When there is no nickel the stainless grade family is the "400 series". 400 series are not as corrosion resistant as the 300 series and are magnetic, where the 300 series are non-magnetic


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing pretty about these. They have little rust ( 12-15 yrs old) The tube is from a from foot controled trolling motor shaft. It fit on a 1 1/4 Fir dowel. And like everyone that uses Althread they don't come off I sharpen them once a year.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I have a feeling you are all going to love what I have coming up in 2010. Me and my Dad have some awesome ideas for products that NOBODY makes. 

Just waiting for the holidays to get out of the way. It's hard to get business done this time of year


----------

